# TAAAA DAAA Water system is all done.



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

It's been a long time coming but I finally got my water system totally done the way I wanted it.

The last part was the on demand water heater. Solar power pumps the water and propane heats the water.

Off grid running water hot and cold. Flush the toilet or take a hot shower off grid. I'm a happy camper


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Pics? Illustrations?
Problems you encountered and how you resolved them....
You're such a tease!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks great, nice setup.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Looks great, nice setup.


Mariah?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> It's been a long time coming but I finally got my water system totally done the way I wanted it.
> 
> The last part was the on demand water heater. Solar power pumps the water and propane heats the water.
> 
> Off grid running water hot and cold. Flush the toilet or take a hot shower off grid. I'm a happy camper


Yay you and I know your joy! First 8 yrs alone up here, Tom hauled water (you can guess the rest). Then well in, solar in, septic in, and as soon as the cabin addition was framed the toilet was hooked up to septic (tank filled w/hose from pressure tank) and flushing possible. Open air bathroom but my god we could flush. Ahhh...the small joys in life.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Urinal Cake said:


> Mariah?


Not her. Just the TAAA DAAAssss.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Pics? Illustrations?
> Problems you encountered and how you resolved them....
> You're such a tease!


----------

